# Health Insurance - Pre-existing conditions



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if a health insurance company for Cyprus that gives cover for pre-existing and ongoing medical conditions (Diabetes/Hypertension) please? 

What happens if its not possible to get cover? My husband will be self-employed and both of us are under retirement age.

Thank you


----------



## rivonia (Jun 26, 2008)

I think most health insurance companies will not cover pre-existing conditions at the beginning of a policy, but if there is no recurrence after eg 2 years they will! It is a case of going to each company as every one is treated as an individual. The local banks offer health cover as do companies such as Atlantic Insurance.

Good Luck


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Thank you for taking the trouble to reply.

Sadly Diabetes does not go away. Once you have it, you always have it and cannot avoid treatment for two years. So I need a policy that covers this pre-existing condition from day 1. I have looked at lots and they all exclude pre-existing conditions for a period of time.


----------



## manxman (Feb 14, 2008)

My wife and I have the same problem - as does about a quarter of the world's population! - with high blood pressure. Beware of healthcare "Moratoriums" as they will only cover you in a couple of year's time if you haven't taken any medication during those two years - so you continually disqualify yourself! Check the web for Europe or even Worldwide cover (rather than specifically Cyprus) adding "+ acceptance of pre-existing conditions" and you'll find a few companies at about £380 per month! At least that's what I have found out so far.

Best of luck, I'll be watching for replies to your question!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Yes, we were finding companies in the region of £350 - £400 per month and we just can't afford that. 

Maybe I should try posting the question in a general forum as well to get some feedback from people in other countries!


----------



## manxman (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Babs. Did you and your husband ever get any luck searching for insurance in Cyprus that accepts pre-existing conditions?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

No we didn't. They all have a clause that requires a period without treatment before they'll cover pre-existing conditions. 

Not an option for a diabetic!


----------



## manxman (Feb 14, 2008)

So what happens if something happens? How are you covered for medical help - out of your own pocket? And how do you get permanent residence if you have no medical cover?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Due to my circumstances I am told by the pension service that I can get an E121. Just waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## kimbo67 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Babs
I have ben looking into health insurance but all seem to be without pre-existing conditions but I noticed you thought they were too dear. I have found AXA PPP quoted the best (so far) depending on what type of cover but my quote started at £246 for 5 of us?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Thank you for that. Its worth knowing. I'll have a look at AXA.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

For health cover in Cyprus there are several different ways of getting covered. -You can pay for private medical insurance.
-If you are in receipt of a UK state pension or long term sickness benefits then you can apply for an E121 from the Pension Service that covers you
-If you are working you can subscribe to the Cyprus Social Insurance scheme and get cover. This may involve some payment according to your income.

- If you are not a pensioner or on UK benefits and have been paying UK National Insurance then you can apply for an E106 that will give you about 2years cover in Cyprus state-run facilities and give you time to get a job. 

To get residency you must have some sort of cover. Sometimes the Immigration office will register you with an EHIC (European Health Insurance Card) but strictly speaking they shouldn't as it is no longer valid once you become resident in Cyprus.

Hope that helps?


----------

